# Rankin Dragon Not Eating



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

Hi,

For the past 2 monthes i have been very worried about my male rankin dragon. He has stopped eating. he wont eat anything not even mealies. the temps are the same from when i had him. 90f hot end with 80f cold end. he has a rock pool in there for his swimming and drinking and a hide and various climbing. he has a 10.0 uvb output. I have forcefed him a few times now due to worrying to much. he has lost alot of weight. I was wondering weather it is a reptile vet job or there is something else i can do that will get him to eat again. When i got him it was from a reptile shop by me who isnt good atall he was very slim and was in the completely incorrect conditions infact i was led to believe he was a bearded dragon and not a rankin dragon. I managed to meat him up. I moved him out of his old vivarium due to sharing with my female bearded dragon and she didnt really take to kindly with him being in there. So he is in a viv of his own now and it started about 2 weeks before.

Please help!! i dont want to lose him.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

take him to a vet asap, the problem could be something like parasistes, in which case if it turns out to be, i would have your BD checked for them aswell as you said he was sharing a viv with her when the problem started.

even though she is not showing the same symptoms it would still be worth it if he proves to have them, but thats your only real option atm i think.

Spuddy.


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

He could be starting to brumate, but if he is loosing weight it may not be that.
I would say take him to a herp vet, as when they brumate, they don't lose much weight at all.
My Charlie doesn't eat much, in fact the only thing he will eat is white meal worms, if tried everything else, but even then, he will only eat about 2 or 3 a night, some nights he doesn't eat anything. He has been to a herp vet & he had worms, but that has been cleared up, he is much more active since but hasn't done much for his appitite. He is gaining weight very slowly & looks well.
So, i would say the vet.
Marg.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

vets asap?

have you left him without vet attention for 2 months? or has he only recently stopped eating?


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

ive left him due to not having a big appetite from day one. but i have been force feeding him now and then to see if gets appetite back.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

fair enough but i do say vets asap because you say he has lost a lot of weight this could be due to parasites or worse. its always worth getting him checked out anyway because its clear the little guy has had problems from the start.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Have you tried offering him other food? Like dusted crickets or locusts, veg etc?

What are your temps etc. Let's start with the basics and rule them out first!


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

yea i am doing that now. i feel so bad. i got him because he was being mistreated. i got him well and healthy and now this happens i feel like i should of done this earlier really :sad:


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

ive tried both dusted crix and locusts all sizes. temps are

90f in hot end and 80f at cool end. what rankindragon website says.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

What temp is your basking spot? Have you got UV on? Where is it in the viv? How high of the floor. What output, how long have you had it etc. Will he touch any veg?


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

If 90f is the basking spot, it's much too low, should be round 102f (if you are sure you have a rankins) higher if it's a b/d, 80/85f in the cool end.
These are for a rankins dragon)
Marg.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

he will eat some veg 1 leaf max....

90 is what i been told as good temp for them? i have contacted vet now and he is booked in for tommorow morning. thanks for all replies will put on here what said.

thanks everyone very helpful as always


----------

